# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Chat de 5 ans craintif mais pas sauvage à sortir de fourrière Tarn 81

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Chat
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 A FAIRE SORTIR DE FOURRIÈRE 81 TARN 🐾🐈 TRÈS URGENT 😿 HELP
DONNONS LUI UNE CHANCE 😿🐾🐈
Ce chat a été trouvé depuis plusieurs mois et personne ne l'a réclamé 😿
Encore un abandon 😾
Il a entre 4 et 6 ans 🐾🐱
Le vétérinaire confirmera son âge quand il sera stérilisé et identifié 🐾🐱
Il est craintif mais pas du tout sauvage,😿
Il est juste terrorisé d'être enfermé dans un box 😿🐾🐈
Ont peut le caressé facilement mais malheureusement il ne bouge pas😿🐾
Sauf pour sortir de son dodo ,pour manger et aller à la litière.😿🐾🐈
Personne ne s'intéresse à lui car il n'est pas avenant 😿😾🐾
C'est un chat de gouttière qui n'a pas demandé à naître 😿😾il a dû amusé les enfants quand il était chaton 😾🙀😼
Il faut quelqu'un qui lui redonne confiance
en l'humain💓 et qui a de la patience et de l'amour à lui donner.💓🐈🐾
Vous pouvez me contacter au 0686919831
Association.eva81@gmail.com E.V.A_Espoir de Vivre Animaux
Catherine Delagne
Merci pour lui 💓










https://www.facebook.com/catherine.d...06209339658288

----------


## doriant

adoption en cours  :Smile:

----------

